# First run with IC engine!



## Elias (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tce_YSrKxFA[/ame]

I just got my first IC engine running for more then 2 sec!

I almost put my fingers in the spinning propeller before i realized that it was actually running on more fuel then the little prime portion i put i the cylinder to start it!

It is based on an engine called "BJ Cicada" i think i found the plans here.
But i redraw it to a (for me)more usable metric version. It runs on model diesel fuel.

The bore is Ø11,43mm most because of that this fitted my tools. The stroke is approx 13mm.

I guess my next step will be to make a better fuel tank!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 26, 2013)

That is awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like it runs really nicely.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your successful engine.  It sounds great.  That propeller looks like it could do some damage to fingers...play safe!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## modelmotor (Nov 5, 2013)

*Hallo Ellias,*

*Good work you did by making this engine which has a strong family tradition with the BJ CICADA engine i built and showed on this website some time ago.*
*Be ware of keeping your fingers out of the steel propellor circle because i was a few times seriously hit by my CICADA engine which has only a small plastic propellor.*
*I wish you lots of success with your small engine work  it gives great feelings to see and hear it running after all.*


*                                                              modelmotor-Gerard from The Netherlands-Europe.*


----------



## Lawijt (Nov 5, 2013)

Very nice build. Runs & sounds great. Be very carefull with props. Look too my finger. 












Reason???? I was leaning my needle on the venturi. It hurt sooo much that I almost pissed in my pants.....

Barry


----------



## Elias (Nov 6, 2013)

Ohhh, that looks nasty, but if it can't hurt you it's not worth doing 
I'll try to keep my fingers out of the steel propp..


I think i shall change to a plastic any how, I guess that the motor will run better and with less wear if the propeller was not so heavy. 

I have no experience with model aircrafts so I lack the "feeling" for propeller size/weight vs. motor size. I just took what i had in an arms range and screwed it on, eager to get it running!


----------



## Longboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep....if you are going to "benchfly" a model engine.....use a conventional flywheel!


----------



## John Rus (Nov 6, 2013)

My brother got his fingers in the path of a 500 watt eletric stetup at about half throutle, it hit his finger nails so it didn't do as much damage as it could have (just shattered a couple of finger nails without much blood) but he says it hurt like crazy!

I like the flywheel option myself for static display.

John.


----------

